# My first race tomorrow



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

Everyone on my dock says not to worry, it's just a fun race. I'm not up to speed on rules and I am unsure of the right of way technicalities. Lastly, the start freeks me out just a little. Still they tell me...don't worry, it's just for fun. Ok so I'm going for it. Any tips or advice that will keep me on the invitation list?


----------



## davidpm (Oct 22, 2007)

Supply the drinks afterwards and don't hit anyone and do not protest And all will be forgiven.

There is a favored side to cross the start line. You can pick the other side and time it perfectly and have more room and still be in the game.


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

Rule #1
Don't hit anybody.
Rule # 2
In the event of an eminent collision, don't hit anybody.
Rule #3
If all else fails, refer to rule #1.
Rule #4
Have fun.


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

Don't hit anybody...Check. Bring beer...Check. Is that all?


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Rhr1956 – You didn’t say what type of boat you are racing on. Normal rules of the road apply in racing Stb over Port tack and windward/leeward. I’m not sure what your skill level is so we will dispense with figuring out the favored part of the start line. Suffice to say the crowded end is probably the most favored. You will want to be on Stb tack when you approach and cross the start line. That gives you the most “rights” and the port tackers will be dodging you rather than the other way around. A "Vanderbilt” start is probably your safest bet. That is where you figure out (during the prestart) the spot on the water that is one or two minutes travel time from the line. You be at that spot at the appointed time and make your final run in. This requires less time management than other types of starts. Newbees tend to have trouble in the time management department and usually start out from too far in the rear and cross the line way after the other starters. On the course: Work on sail trim and making your boat move as fast as you can. Newbees tend to get burned if they try to sail a “tactical” race ie. Covering your competition etc. You should sail strategically. Figure out the favored tack and tack when you get headed. Try not to “bang the corners” that is, sail to the edges of the course. People who do tend to get burned when they get headed way out there. Figure out your tacking angle – You will need to know this when you are figuring out if you are on the “lay line” to the mark on your final approach tack. Your last tack needs to be finished before your are within three boat lengths from the mark. An yes, you really want to be on Stb tack as you go into a mark. THis will give your the most "rights" and all you have to do is round in a "seamanlike" manner. If you find yourself in a tacking duel and you are on port, don’t try to be a hero and cross ahead of the stb tacker, hold your course and then duck him. This is much faster than finding you have no room and you have to tack away. Keep it simple, have fun, Don’t expect to win the first time out, have fun. And on Monday we want a full report! Plus, perhaps we can have a little “clinic” too. (I need to start clearing the cobwebs out before our own YRA season starts!)


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok...stb tack at start. don't dual. If it gets close, can I chunk beer cans at them?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Are you crewing or driving your own boat for the first time?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, if you do hit anybody? Remember, if there are no survivors, you'll spend less time with the protest committee.

About the rules: Like poker or chess, there are only a few rules but you really have to invest time to master them. Try to remember "STARBOARD!" and who gets priority in a crossing, the rest isn't gonna happen by tomorrow. And unwritten rule number one: Highly varnished drop-dead gorgeous wooden boats get right of way, you never want to hit one of them.

Otherwise...yes, the start is by definition a disaster waiting to happen, there's one best place ot be and everyone is going to try to be there. You might be better off just looking for some clean air, less confusion, accept that you'll be following and make it a learning experience, observe and learn. 

Or, go for the kill from the start. Depends on how avid a racer you plan to be. 

Serisouly though, a lot of skippers concentrate on helming the boat, and let someone else be the expert on tactics and rules. There are whole books and dvds on the racing rules, and you can easily invest a few days going over them to get a basic grasp of how they really work. And the, someone on board ought to have the printed rulebook in their pocket. And a red protest flag--just in case you want to use it.


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the good advice. Fortunately there are no classic wooden pieces are art in this fleet.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

rhr1956 said:


> Don't hit anybody...Check. Bring beer...Check. Is that all?


Jebus... no wonder cruisers complain that racers are irresponsible.

Look my friend, it isn't rocket surgery but there is a little more to it than "don't hit anybody". Knowing right of way technicalities is a bit important.

1. Know the starting sequence (flags, sound signals).
2. Know what VHF channel the race committee is on (if they use VHF)
3. Just as in general navigation, boats on stbd tack are the "stand on" vessel, boats on port tack must give way.

4. You MUST leave room for your competition, within 3 boat lengths of the mark. You cannot just cut them off.

5. You should have studied your club's NOR (Notice of Race) and Racing Instructions. They usually publish this on the club's website. Each race will have specific rules, in addition to the general racing rules that the sailing world observes.

This is the minimum that you should do, even for a casual club race. If you decide you like racing your own boat, I encourage you to read a little deeper into the RRS (Racing Rules of Sailing). Good luck!

RRS- Link


----------



## dub420sailor (Mar 29, 2010)

This should help if you're the visual type: Introduction To Racing


----------



## Fiasco1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Once you start racing you will find your cruising speeds increasing. They say one year on the race course equals ten years experience cruising.


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

A couple of thoughts:

1. Enjoy it. If you are not enjoying it stop. Do not confuse not enjoying it with being tense as hell. Do not confuse not enjoying it with fear that your crew will destroy your boat (run into someone, capsize, break something, break more than one something.) Do not confuse not enjoying it with strong urges to go to the bathroom, vomit, etc. (these are called nervous reactions.)
2. Many boat owners lose races because they want to steer. By far the helm is the most critical position on the boat. If you have put together a group that intends to race for the season take them all out on a non-race day and make them all steer. My helms (2 - we did a lot of distance racing) could get as much as 1/2 knot more out of Reboot than anyone else. I was not, repeat not, very good at it.
3. Helm balance is critical. If the helm can take his/her hand off the tiller/wheel and the boat continues going in the right direction you have balanced the helm. This means that the rudder propensity to act as a brake is minimized. On a puffy day you want a touch of "weather helm" to give you some stability but a good helm likes near neutral helm in all conditions. Your trimmers should be talking to the helm all the time - if you are not hearing an ongoing conversation about helm balance you need to have a sit down with your crew (before or after the race.)
4. Find someone you like and trust that has been racing with the fleet and get them to confess the "danger boats." There are usually a couple of boats that we gave the unlimited right of way no matter what the rules. The skippers nicknames were ass(*le. and major ass(*le. Sure enough one of our "danger boats" creamed a friends boat and then protested even though they were clearly in the wrong.
5. Enjoy it. We did a lot of buoy racing in addition to our long distance (Chicago Mac, Bayview Mac) stuff. In one fleet we were out-sailed every Wednesday night by the same boat  not only out-sailed but soundly trounced. They were very good and consistently out-sailed the entire fleet. But (play the music from _On Any Sunday_ one day we pushed them off the line and in the ensuing mess they got tangled up with three other boats. We stopped racing for about 30 seconds while we all got out our cameras and took pictures of them in our wake. Fortunately the race was short enough that they didn't catch up but were one boat length behind us at the finish line. (Think of a police cruiser in code three chasing you down the highway!) Like the 250 yard drive in golf these are the days you live for.
6. One last point - ENJOY IT!


----------



## Mobnets (Apr 24, 2011)

OP:
How about a post-race report!
Mobnets
1973 Chance 32/28 "Westwind"


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

My apologies for not providing an update...the race was virtually cancelled. The wind was very strong 18 gusting to 30. My buddy had a family thing come up and I was not about to go it alone. I think a total of three boats went out. Afterwards, the captain of one of the boats (a big J boat) said it was very "memorable". I have no regrets. I'll will give it a go this weekend and report back. Thanks again for all the feedback.


----------



## Irunbird (Aug 10, 2008)

Well- several people have given plenty of good advice, but if you are completely new to racing, I'd try my best to get someone with plenty of racing experience familiar with your boat. I guess it depends on the race, but we have anything here from big one-design fleets (ie. plenty of yelling and screaming with 25 or 30 boats going for the same end of the starting line) and low-key harbor races, where mostly the locals go out and race PHRF (our J24 fleet is the only one-design for those, and only a handful like 5 or 6 show up- way less stress than the seriousness of something like NOODS or Charleston Raceweek). It sounds like it's more the low-key style, so it would be a lot easier to learn in an environment like that. For sure, I would figure out what your race sequence is like (it's usually a 5 minute sequence, and announced over a specific VHF channel after everybody has checked in). That info should be made available through the sailing instructions for that race. From your location, it looks like the race you're contemplating is this one- Texas Independence Day Regatta (3/3-3/4) | Rush Creek Yacht Club , correct? If so, take a look at this- Race Management Corner | Rush Creek Yacht Club I think those documents are most of what you need to read, but pay close attention to the SI's (sailing instructions for your race), they'll give all the exact details of the start and a description of the race course.

Good luck!

Ray
PS- not sure if you already have this rule on your boat, but especially since you're new to racing, I'd not drink any beer until after you've crossed the finish line.


----------



## rhr1956 (Dec 18, 2010)

Irunbird..thanks for your reply. There are three clubs on the lake here. Rush Creek, Chandlers Landing and Bayview. Rush Creek is a sure enough club, with some serious racers. Chandlers (where I dock) and Bayview are more of a beer can outfit. I had forgotten about the regatta this weekend. I do have an invitation to crew on a friends eleven metre. I'll probably do that and then sail my boat after the racing is done. Our Wednesday night and Saturday night races start after daylight savings time comes back. Should be a fun summer.


----------

